# run install on a cd from command line



## stephen (Jun 3, 2002)

i want to run the site install from oreilly's "apache: the definitive guide" cd  from the command line as they instruct in the book. but i can't access the cd from the command line. here's what i've tried:
[localhost:~] stephenl% mount -v

(results shortened)
/dev/disk2s0 on /Volumes/Apache: TDG 2nd Ed. (local, nodev, nosuid, read-only)

[localhost:~] stephenl% cd /dev/disk2s0
/dev/disk2s0: Not a directory.

[localhost:/volumes] stephenl% cd Apache
Apache: No such file or directory.
[localhost:/volumes] stephenl% cd Apache:
Apache:: No such file or directory.
[localhost:/volumes] stephenl% cd Apache: TDG 2nd Ed.
cd: Too many arguments.

what am i not getting about this? thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## coastal593 (Jun 4, 2002)

well try an ls in the volumes folder. make sure its there. if so, just type cd, then space, then the first couple letters of the volume and tab. it should fill in the rest.

(spaces in folders are denoted by \ and then space)

so ... /Volumes/Apache: TDG 2nd Ed.  ....

== /Volumes/Apache:\ TDG\ 2nd\ Ed./

hope that helps


----------



## stephen (Jun 4, 2002)

OH!  if there are spaces in the mounted cd title, you have to escape them with a backslash! thanks a lot. works great!


----------

